# Any British Shorthair Experts? :)



## Snoozler (Aug 28, 2016)

I was hoping someone could take a look at this kitty for me..

I made an album also including his two siblings and his mom/dad ++

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Does he seem typically British Shorthair? I'm not super familiar with it, but his mouth/muzzle(?) looks a little bit strange - like not "smiley" and he seems quite thin? As does the mother? Do you think he would grow up to look like his father?

Would really appreciate your expertise!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, I'm not an expert on BSHs. When I was into Manx breeding for many years, I always admired the British Shorthairs at the shows and at one time did investigate the breed, but ended up with Manx...who have a similar cheeky look. The kittens, and their sire and dam and grand sire are adorable. Very interesting color on the first kitten (that's the one you're interested in?), not sure but it looks like "shaded silver"? Anyway, in the BSH the males are the cheekiest especially un-neutered when they have their fully developedl "stud jowls", the females with less pronounced cheeks. BSH's are a fairly slow maturing cat, like the Manx, and usually reach their full development by 3 yrs. I had a Manx breeder friend who also decided to breed BSH's, but didn't have them that long because she really likes a cuddly cat and they were not real lap sitters, tho they do like to follow you about and be near you. They're a pretty quiet cat too, like the Persian, without a lot of loud meowing you'd find in a Siamese. The Manx were chattier.
You mention that the kitten looks thin, I can't see that from the photo and I don't see it in his dam either, although some queens can lose some weight if it's a big litter (like six kittens). You would really have to feel the kitten to see if it was carrying proper weight.....shouldn't be able to feel each vertebra of the spine or the hip bones, and should have a light layer of fat over the ribs.
Anyway, I love the large rounded eyes on all the kittens----very sweet expressions, and lovely colors.


----------



## Snoozler (Aug 28, 2016)

Thank you for your input!

Yes he is a really nice color - blue golden shade 

Unfortunately I haven't been able to see them in person.


----------

